# Conduit Requirements



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 10, 2015)

All, need a little help, when is nm cable required to be in conduit in a commercial setting, code sections would be very helpful. CEC.


----------



## cda (Mar 10, 2015)

When required by the AHJ. Not sure it is required


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2015)

Protection from damage would be the only reason I could think of....but THHN pulls much easier.....In other, words never pull NM through conduit. Not that it is not allowed, it's just dumb.


----------



## north star (Mar 10, 2015)

*+ & + & +*



Chad,

Not sure of the CEC Articles, but in the `14 Edition of the NEC,

Article 334.12(B) requires NM to be in conduit to provide _"protection_

_from physical damage"._

As ***cda*** mentioned, the AHJ may have some type of requirement

in their Ordinances.........Recommend that you contact the AHJ in

question and ask for specifics.

*+ & + & +*


----------



## ICE (Mar 10, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ & + & +*
> 
> Chad,
> 
> ...


The code used to allow "or other approved means". I don't have a copy with me but if that's still the case, then NM isn't required to be in conduit anywhere in the NEC.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks North Star and Iceman


----------



## north star (Mar 11, 2015)

*= : & : =*



***ICE***, ...possibly this Article ?

*From `14 NEC, Article 90.4 - Enforcement:*

"This Code is intended to be suitable for mandatory application by government

bodies that exercise legal jurisdiction over electrical installations, including

signalling and communications systems, and for use by insurance inspectors.

The authority having jurisdiction for enforcement of the Code has the

responsibility for making interpretations of the rules, for deciding on the

approval of equipment and materials, and for granting the special permission

contemplated in a number of the rules.

By special permission, the authority having jurisdiction *may* waive specific

requirements in this Code or permit alternative methods where it is assured

that equivalent objectives can be achieved by establishing and maintaining

effective safety.

This Code may require new products, constructions, or materials that may

not yet be available at the time the Code is adopted..........In such event,

the authority having jurisdiction may permit the use of the products,

constructions, or materials that comply with the most recent previous

edition of this Code adopted by the jurisdiction."

FWIW, ...also "thanks" to ***steveray*** for his input !   

*= : & : =*


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ & + & +*
> 
> Chad,
> 
> ...


I have heard about the union conduit rule in some areas


----------



## north star (Mar 11, 2015)

*@ ~ ~ @*

***cda***,

O.K., ...I'm curious........What is the "union conduit rule" of which

you mentioned ?   

*@ ~ ~ @ *


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 11, 2015)

More time, more parts = more money


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2015)

http://ths.gardenweb.com/discussions/2652534/please-help-code-violation   ;;;;

After Checking with my fellow electrician friends in Skokie Ill. It is STILL code in Chicago as well as many communities to only allow conduit or other metallic clad methods. There are two popular sets of rumors floating around as to why. O ne story says it is still fear from the great Chicago Fire and the other says a strong union influence as conduit is more labor intensive. Either way ou will find very few good electricians who will dispute the fact that metallic clad wiring (Especially conduit) is a far safer and superior wiring method. –  Eric Long Apr 25 '14 at 19:09

http://www.ifinishedmybasement.com/wiring-a-basement/metal-conduit-1/


----------



## mstehlin (Mar 12, 2015)

NEC 334.10(3) NM Allowed in construction type III, IV and V if concealed behind 15 minute thermal barrier.

NEC 334.10(5) NM Allowed in construction type I and II when installed in raceways


----------

